# cocktail dress suggestions



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm looking for a nice cocktail dress... I've narrowed it down to these 3-- which one is your favorite? Mostly this dress will sit in the closet for the perfect occassion(s)... but I feel like I need one spectacular yet versatile dress.


----------



## x.els.x (Mar 27, 2006)

probally the 1st or last one







its simple because they are both hot!

[p.s where do u find these pics from !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 27, 2006)

two or three!!  it depends on how conservative your area is and the types of events you anticipate wearing this to, #3 is v hot, but it is also quite low cut, which may not be appropriate for all situations, but to be honest? Its the cutest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who makes it!?!


----------



## star1692 (Mar 27, 2006)

I'd say #2!  its just simple and elegant.  i really like #3 also but if it was my I'd definately get the middle one


----------



## x20Deepx (Mar 27, 2006)

I like #2.


----------



## beautenoir (Mar 27, 2006)

#2 or #3!!!


----------



## ruby_soho (Mar 27, 2006)

Go for #3!


----------



## Vicky88 (Mar 27, 2006)

I like the third one.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input! Yeah.. I live in Austin and it's mostly just for going out to nice restaurants or dress up poker nights at hotels.. or small college events. I'm really getting it because I've recently lost some weight and want to reward myself. They are all by BCBG, I just print screened the picture and cropped it and saved. Thank you again =)

I'm leaning towards the last one... because the first one I think I would freak out if I lost some of the beading and I would have to have it fixed... some of those events involve getting tipsy... you never know =)


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Mar 28, 2006)

i like #2 and it seems as though it'll last through the trends


----------



## Parishoon (Mar 28, 2006)

i like #3, except those shoes


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 28, 2006)

The third one is really pretty.


----------



## alurabella (Mar 28, 2006)

I LOVE #2! It's the best.


----------



## Kat (Mar 29, 2006)

Number three is hott - but number 2 is the winner for me for versatility/enduring style balanced with hottness!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 31, 2006)

Yay I actually have to go buy my dress tonight because I got invited to a cocktail party this weekend... how appropriate! 

The first one is gorgeous... but for a classic to wear a lot... it may be to memorable for me. The last one is really hot and different... and I am definitely in a place where I can wear it.... but do I want a pure classic if I'm spending the money? 

So basically... I'm still a little undecided.... #1 maybe I will get whenever I have just one special occasion to go to. Herm! More excuses to shop! Thank you all for your opinions! <3


----------

